# macbook trackpad button double clicking



## guapagirl (Jan 25, 2009)

title says it all really.  Every time I touch, even lightly the button below the trackpad I get a double click.  It's making it impossible to highlight text and windows automatically go into the dock if I try to move them.

Is it something serious or could I just try and fix it by dismantling and cleaning it?  I'd rather not take it apart, to be honest.

Any advice would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## guapagirl (Jan 26, 2009)

desperate bump.  I have cleaned as much gunk out of the corners btw.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 26, 2009)

Well are you resting you part of your palm on the corner of the pad? Plus try turning off the right click, restart and then turn it back on. This may refresh  the preference file controlling the right click. Plus Reset Your PRAM.


----------



## guapagirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> Well are you resting you part of your palm on the corner of the pad? Plus try turning off the right click, restart and then turn it back on. This may refresh  the preference file controlling the right click. Plus Reset Your PRAM.



Hi Sat, thanks for responding.

Nope... sleeves are all rolled up.  I can't find where to turn the right click off.  Would it be under 'track pad gestures' in Sys prefs?

Reseting the PRAM hasn't worked either.

What happens is, if I want to drag a window, normally I'd have the cursor on the top of the window, press the click pad (is that even what it's called?) and then then with that pressed I'd drag using my finger over the trackpad.  If I try it now, as soon as I press down on the click pad the window minimises.

I can't highlight and drag text and most of the time I can't highlight anyway.  It's driving me mad and making any work I do take twice as long.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have any other mouse/trackpad pointer software installed?  USBOverdrive?  Microsoft and/or Logitech software?

In your System Prefeences, do you have an "Other" category at the bottom of the screen, and, if so, what's in it?


----------



## guapagirl (Jan 27, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Do you have any other mouse/trackpad pointer software installed?  USBOverdrive?  Microsoft and/or Logitech software?
> 
> In your System Prefeences, do you have an "Other" category at the bottom of the screen, and, if so, what's in it?



Hi ElDiablo

No...  no other software installed.  I've used this exactly as it came out of the box apart from running windows via bootcamp for a year.  I got shut of that about 4 months ago I think.

It has had a lot of heavy use and beer, wine, tea and sticky fingers have all been all over it... it it possible I've worn the mechanism out or there is a serious amount of crud that has got right underneath it?

I looked on iFixit.com... it doesn't look _too_ scary to take it apart and reassemble...  I'm not likely to do any serious damage am I?


----------



## bm212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you get anywhere with fixing this?  I have exactly the same problem on my Macbook and any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## guapagirl (Apr 13, 2009)

bm212 said:


> Did you get anywhere with fixing this?  I have exactly the same problem on my Macbook and any advice would be much appreciated.



Hi, Just seen this...  better late than never!

I never got it sorted, and it seems to have stopped doing it so much now.  I can move windows around without them always minimising though it's still tricky trying to rename files..


----------



## guapagirl (Apr 23, 2009)

guapagirl said:


> Hi, Just seen this...  better late than never!
> 
> I never got it sorted, and it seems to have stopped doing it so much now.  I can move windows around without them always minimising though it's still tricky trying to rename files..



famous last words.  It started again, though it does seem to have again resolved itself today.  Anybody any more ideas?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 23, 2009)

Does that fast double-click happen if you are logged in to another user account? Create a fresh one just to test that.

In your Mouse or trackpad pref pane, try changing your double-click setting to a medium slow setting (not all the way down), and see if that helps....

Do you have any problems with a USB mouse? Have you tried that?


----------

